# QoS Configuration - Help needed!



## roady (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

So like I'm trying to configure QoS on my Airtel Beetel 420 BXI and not much is given about the settings for this one on the net. Also, tried calling airtel, no use lol.

Basically I want to limit the bandwidth per local IP. I heard we can do it with the help of QoS. So if I got 2 PCs, I can take 70% of bandwidth on my PC1 and rest on PC2. This is precisely what I want to do.

This is what my QoS Page looks like - 




This is what Queue Config looks like




And this is what QoS classification page looks like.


======

I don't know how to configure this. Think anyone can help me out?!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2013)

you are confusing QoS with bandwidth control.QoS is used for prioritising traffic like give VoIP traffic priority over browsing so when browsing VoIP doesn't lag etc.bandwidth control is an entirely different feature & usually found in newer & fewer models.what you want to do require something like this:
How do I configure Bandwidth Control / IP-QoS on TP-LINK wireless router - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## roady (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. Yeah I do want to limit youtube in general cause it's a bandwidth hogger. I went through your link but it's like really complicated with my beetel router. Basically I want to prioritize the speed on my laptop and then on a desktop pc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2013)

you won't be able to limit youtube bandwidth using usually found QoS feature.very few adsl modem/router support bandwidth control & certainly none provided by telecom companies like airtel/bsnl/mtnl.i suggest getting a tp-link wifi router with bandwidth control feature like the one i mentioned before.


----------

